# back toe nail length?



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay,
so I trim Flower's toe nails weekly. 
She is awesome about it, and I am able to do it real quick.

My concern is, How long should her back ones be?

I don't want to cut them any shorter and make them bleed, so I only cut off the white and stop at the pink. The back ones still look long even after cutting them. Does this sound normal? Are the back nails generally longer than the little front ones?

Sorry, I am sure this is a dumb question..but I would rather ask and be sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep, they're longer in the back. That pink part is the quick.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I always feel like my Sherlock's back nails always look like they need to be cut, but his quick just extends really far I think. It's normal for their back nails to be quite a bit longer - Sherlock's are just way longer than Watsons. But we have had quite enough bleeding, thank you very much, so I just trim them a tiny bit.


----------



## stringmouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I try to trim Hilde's as close as possible, but the quick on the back toenails is very long, so they are never cut very short and always look much longer than the front nails. I think it's pretty typical.


----------

